# If you want a 1Ds mk IV....please sign this petition



## etto72 (Apr 26, 2012)

If you are among those that wish Canon to deliver a high megapixel (40+) DSLR
please sign this petition

http://www.petitionbuzz.com/petitions/canon1dsmkiv

Thanks

Ettore


----------



## etto72 (Apr 27, 2012)

we need signature!


----------



## cdang (Apr 27, 2012)

Voted no but still signed it for my fellow CR buddies.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 27, 2012)

I voted but if I had to choose, I'd prefer my megapixels in a non 1 body


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 27, 2012)

I think this petition is incredibly childish and idiotic, I'm sure Canon is well aware of this and probably already have something in the works.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2012)

Be sure to send the results of the vote with it!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2012)

etto72 said:


> If you are among those that wish Canon to deliver a high megapixel (40+) DSLR



...then, it seems you are clearly in the small minority, at least in this sample population...


----------



## mrmarks (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll vote for a 1DXs


----------



## Invertalon (Apr 27, 2012)

From the poll I guess it is safe to say Canon shooters are perfectly fine with 18-22MP offerings.... Very few require or want 30+ MP sensors at this point.


----------



## Razor2012 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmmm, was there alot of complaining until the D3X showed up? They had to wait over a year before 24.5mp came along.


----------



## etto72 (Apr 27, 2012)

Those that don't need a high megapixel dslr 
don't need to bother....

theothers please go for it

http://www.petitionbuzz.com/petitions/canon1dsmkiv


----------



## Ryan708 (Apr 27, 2012)

canon has some of the sharpest lenses and very few of them outperform 20 megapixel sensors. I would rather have more dynamic rance, and more sensitivity, but sadly megapixel cravers make development go in the wrong direction. give me 18 megapixel with more dynamic range, and crystal clear 12,800 ISO


----------



## lexus82su (Apr 27, 2012)

*Very *few people who* cannot afford* a medium format camera *NEED* 40+ megapixels. I personally think the 22 in my 5D Mk ii is overkill for about 90% of my work and I print 24x36 portraits.

I am glad to see that near the bottom of this page someone actually pointed out that Canon's glass couldn't resolve a 40+ megapixel image ANYWAY.

I laugh that Nikon has produced a 30+ MP camera because I believe Canon's glass is as good as (if not slightly better than) Nikon's glass and Canon's glass is maxed at about 24-25mp resolving power. Nikon is going to have to update their ENTIRE line of pro lenses to accommodate a 30+ MP sensor.
BA-HAHAHA, Morons who buy a 30+ MP Nikon deserve what they get (which will be quality BARELY better than the current D3x)!!!


----------



## etto72 (Apr 27, 2012)

If you would have had (like i just experienced) the D800E in a portrait studio shooting.....
and looked at the files from both cameras side by side...
.......you would understand why we want more megapixel


I love my 5D mk III, but in that contest the D800 was clearly superior :'(


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2012)

etto72 said:


> theothers please go for it



When the 5DIII launched, there were over 1800 people on this site in that 1-day period. The petition you link has been up for a day and now has a whopping 35 signatures. If Canon even becomes aware the effort, such a lackluster response might not exactly send the message you're hoping for... :


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a 1DS3 and find that 21mp is very good. 

I would upgrade my 1D4 with a 1D5 with 22mp and 1.3 crop. I might not worry about the f/8 focussing at that point either


----------



## etto72 (Apr 28, 2012)

Now is 51!

Those that believe in this please sign
http://www.petitionbuzz.com/petitions/canon1dsmkiv

Thanks


----------



## etto72 (Apr 29, 2012)

73


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of people. Let's round it up to an even 100. With that many interested customers, to defray the R&D costs, Canon will only have to charge about $78,000 per camera.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Wow, that's a lot of people. Let's round it up to an even 100. With that many interested customers, to defray the R&D costs, Canon will only have to charge about $78,000 per camera.



To maintain my position as the top, rich, talentless amateur I would be up for 2 at that price


----------



## etto72 (Apr 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Wow, that's a lot of people. Let's round it up to an even 100. With that many interested customers, to defray the R&D costs, Canon will only have to charge about $78,000 per camera.



Well they just announced the 1Dc for 15.000$
which will sell less that that!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2012)

etto72 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that's a lot of people. Let's round it up to an even 100. With that many interested customers, to defray the R&D costs, Canon will only have to charge about $78,000 per camera.
> ...



Did they have to design and develop a new sensor for the 1D C? 

Canon issued a service advisory for the 5DIII light leak, which was basically an Internet forum phenomenon. That clearly shows that Canon pays attention to boards like this. It's likely they do what amounts to market research here, too. If so, the fact that over 70% of people responsing here see no need for a high-MP body, and the fact that after three days, not even 100 people have signed that petition, is a solid indication that the market sees no need for a high-MP body. Congratulations - you may be helping to kill the very product you seem to want.


----------



## etto72 (Apr 29, 2012)

well the 79 signatures and comments
over here
http://www.petitionbuzz.com/petitions/canon1dsmkiv
shows quiet the opposite....


----------



## tron (Apr 29, 2012)

etto72 said:


> well the 79 signatures and comments
> over here
> http://www.petitionbuzz.com/petitions/canon1dsmkiv
> shows quiet the opposite....



I will not say 79 out of 44000+ members of this forum but even 79 out of about 7200 members that have more than zero posts (240 pages * 30 members/page) is not a great analogy either.


----------

